# Everglades May 29th - June 2



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Glad it worked out so well. What were the temps at night while sleeping? Ever feel too hot?


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

Scrob said:


> Glad it worked out so well. What were the temps at night while sleeping? Ever feel too hot?


Temps at night were in the mid to low 70s with a decent breeze. It was actually very comfortable at night. I was surprised at this. I think if we would have been anywhere else but that particular chickee it would have been a different story. 

The in between times from around 6pm - sunset were pretty hot. No way to get out of the sun at that point. We took about 15 gallons of freshwater with us just for cooking and bathing. Rinsing off in that and then laying in the hammock in the shade was a great way to cool off in the afternoon.


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

Very impressed you did this trip end of May, sounds like the wind was your friend this time around to keep the noseehms away. We went in March, 8 beers in i forgot about the bugs, worked as good as any repellent ive ever worn. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

CaptainSam said:


> Very impressed you did this trip end of May, sounds like the wind was your friend this time around to keep the noseehms away. We went in March, 8 beers in i forgot about the bugs, worked as good as any repellent ive ever worn. Thanks for sharing.


Yeah hows that for some irony? Went later to avoid the wind and the wind ended up being the saving grace. Having said that it was only 5-10mph and a few mornings it was glass as far as the eye could see. I think we just got lucky or something. Couldn't have asked for better conditions this time of the year.


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

Sounds like a great trip. Pictures don’t come up for me. Every link I click on I get a “you don’t have permission to view media within this album “


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

Scott said:


> Sounds like a great trip. Pictures don’t come up for me. Every link I click on I get a “you don’t have permission to view media within this album “


I had the wrong image code inserted in the thread. Should be fixed now.


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

Still no worries for me. Now instead of the image url. I get a big blank box with







IMG in the upper left corner


----------



## Snookyrookie (Sep 9, 2016)

No pics for me either but glad you had a great time, Flamingo is an incredible place. Hopefully the plans for bringing water south go through and work as expected to make the park even better.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

Well crap, maybe one of the mods can help me figure out what the issue is with the pictures?


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

So glad you had a great trip and it was great running into you all in Key Largo and meeting you both.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

KingFlySC said:


> Some of you may remember my post about camping in the Everglades a few months back. Well we did it, and it was an amazing trip!
> 
> We left out of Upstate SC, around 7:15pm Tuesday May 28th. 13 hours later right at 8:15 am the 29th we pulled up to the flamingo visitor center. We checked in and put our names in the book for the Shark Point chickee for 5 nights.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear y'all had a great trip! Happy to have helped.


----------

